# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  با مدرک این دانشگاه میتونم به هدفم برسم؟؟؟

## U N I V E R S E

سلام دوستان.. شدیدا به راهنماییتون نیاز دارم

من دانشگاه پیام نور رشته ی حقوق قبول شدم.. از این لحاظ که حضور توی کلاساش اجباری نیست و خودخوانه خیلی دوست دارم چون اساسا از دبیرستان هم حوصله ی کلاس نداشتم علیرغم اینکه خیلی درس میخوندم.. 

الان مشکل من اینه: من میتونم از پس درسام بر بیام و نمرات خوبی بگیرم فقط دو دل شدم بخاطر اینکه همه میگن مدرک پیام نور اعتبار چندانی نداره و بعدها واسه اشتغال دچار مشکل میشی، این در حالیه که من* هدفم* اینه یه وکیل کار بلد بشم و این حاصل نمیشه مگر با مسلط بودن به مباحث درسی که من میتونم

بنظر شما چیکار کنم؟ ممنون میشم اگه نظراتونو بگید

----------


## newpath

دانشگاه تاثیر داره تو اعتماد بنفست و کارت ... ولی کسیو میشناسم که لیسانسو ارشدشو از دانشگاه پیام نور گرفته و هم دانشگاه درس میده هم  استخدام یه سازمان دولتی شده .. معدلشم خوب بود

----------


## ikonkuri

> سلام دوستان.. شدیدا به راهنماییتون نیاز دارم
> 
> من دانشگاه پیام نور رشته ی حقوق قبول شدم.. از این لحاظ که حضور توی کلاساش اجباری نیست و خودخوانه خیلی دوست دارم چون اساسا از دبیرستان هم حوصله ی کلاس نداشتم علیرغم اینکه خیلی درس میخوندم.. 
> 
> الان مشکل من اینه: من میتونم از پس درسام بر بیام و نمرات خوبی بگیرم فقط دو دل شدم بخاطر اینکه همه میگن مدرک پیام نور اعتبار چندانی نداره و بعدها واسه اشتغال دچار مشکل میشی، این در حالیه که من* هدفم* اینه یه وکیل کار بلد بشم و این حاصل نمیشه مگر با مسلط بودن به مباحث درسی که من میتونم
> 
> بنظر شما چیکار کنم؟ ممنون میشم اگه نظراتونو بگید


مطمئن باشید چیز نشد نداریم
اینم بگم که بیشترین امار قبولی تو مقطع ارشد از دانشگاه های پیام نور هست
چون حقوق بیشتر درساش خوندنیه و حفظی ب نظرم انتخابت حرف نداره
پس تلاش کن و نا امید نشو و مطمئن باش اگه با همین روحیه ادامه بدی به هدفت میرسی  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Milad.Bt

ب نظر من هم شما میتونی....نظر منه ها چون دیدم میگم قبلنا شاید کدوم دانشگاه خیلی مهم بودو اینا اما این روزا باید برای سرکار رفتن...کاربلد باشی..^_^کارتو بلد باشی مطمعنن میتونی .............موفق باشی  :Yahoo (1): و البته پارتی :Yahoo (76): ..من خودم ب شخصه دیدم کسی رو ک لیسانس حسابداری رو از سراسری گرفته ارشد هم میخونه بعد ی نفر هم حسابداری پیام نور خونده ارشدشو هم از اونجا گرفته اما الان حسابدار ک نع حسابرس یه جای خیلی عالی شده ولی اوشون بیکارن-__-.....

----------


## Armaghan

برای رشته های مبتنی بر خواندن و حفظیاتی ،پیام نور عالیه.پیام نور هم دانشگاه معتبریه و بیشتر افراد شاغل که وقت محدودتری دارند اونجا ادامه تحصیل میدن.این دانشگاه نیست که به مدرک شما اعتبار میده بلکه کاربلد بودن و معدل شماست که مهمه. دختر عموی من ازلیسانس تا دکترا از پیام نور مدرک گرفته و الان استاد دانشگاست رشته مترجمی زبان انگلیسی خونده ولی درسش خوب بوده.شما باید به منابعی که استاد بهتون معرفی میکنه اهمیت بدین با علاقه بخونید و اشکالاتتون رو در دورزان دانشجویی بپرسید و رفع کنید و نذارید تلنبار بشن و اهل جزوه خوانی خلاصه و صرفا پاس کردن واحدها بدون معلومات نباشید،چه فایده داره آدم دولتی روزانه دانشگاه تهران باشه اما با کمترین سواد و با نمرات حداقلی و بقول بچه ها ناپلئونی فارغ التحصیل بشه . اگر باجان و دل درس بخونید دراینصورت حتما با سواد و موفق فارغ التحصیل میشید و چه بسا بتونید مقاطع بالاتر رشتتون رو در دانشگاه های روزانه دولتی قبول بشید و ادامه تحصیل بدید و مدرک دکتراتون از یه دانشگاه تاپ و مطرح کشور باشه. چون شرکت دانشجویان پیام نور در کنکور دوره های روزانه تحصیلات تکمیلی تا جایی که من میدونم منعی نداره.با این ترتیب مدرک نهاییتون (دکترا یا ارشد) که بیشتر مورد توجه قرار میگیره ، میتونه از یه دانشگاه صاحب نام باشه و به خواستتون که عنوان دانشگاه (دولتی روزانه بودنش)براتون مهمه هم برسین.موفق باشید آبجی.

----------


## setare_zf

اره چرا نرسی،حقوق ک مهم نیست لیسانستو از کجا گرفتی فقط باید تو ازمون سردفتری یا وکالت قبول بشی اونجاش سخت میشه

----------

